# Help please



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I am trying to establish the height of an autosleeper sigma EK 4 berth, anyone on forum at present who can assist - my booklets are not available to me at the time.


----------



## tomm1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi

Looks like Overall Height - 2.97m . From this :

http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/reviews/autosleepers-sigma_ek-review.aspx


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you, Thank you, Ireland here we come!!!!


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

try this site

www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com

Great site for specialist help and advice, but not quite as wide ranging or in depth as MHF

Davy


----------

